# Trivia question



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a board that is 14" x 17½" . What is it?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As you said...a board.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

an all most square peg


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

It's about the size of what used to be called a "TV tray." Maybe it was a top to one of those.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

fuel station


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Convert from 1:1 inches to N scale feet:
14 x (160/12) =186.667 N scale feet
17.5 x (160/12) = 233.333 N scale feet

186.667 x 233.333 = 43,555.556 N scale square feet
and there are 43,560 square feet in an acre
so my board is "close enough for government work" to an N scale acre.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Another question:* What common object is exactly an N scale foot wide?


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

a sheet of Styrene !!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

No, I mean what object *modeled in N scale* would be 12 "real world" inches wide?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

An engineer's lunch box....


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Olympic Swimming Pool.

Dan


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Answer: *If you were to model a football stadium in N scale, the field would be one "real world foot" from sideline to sideline.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

GNfan said:


> *Another question:* What common object is exactly an N scale foot wide?





GNfan said:


> No, I mean what object *modeled in N scale* would be 12 "real world" inches wide?


Those are ENTIRELY opposite questions.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I originally put down football field, but realized a football field is 100 yards, or 300 feet, that is larger than the 233-1/3 feet you suggested.

Dan


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

My initial wording of the question is incorrect, which is why I tried again. But the fact remains that a football field is 160 feet wide. Since N scale is 1:160, it means that if you accurately modeled a football stadium, and then placed your ruler parallel to a yard or goal line, the distance between the sidelines would measure exactly one foot on your ruler.

Talking to people who don't share our hobby, I've tried to describe how small N scale is with analogies like "a 55-gal drum is about the size of a Tic Tac" or "a tank car is about the size of a AA battery" - and I thought this coincidence might explain it better.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_football_field


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Panther said:


> I originally put down football field, but realized a football field is 100 yards, or 300 feet, that is larger than the 233-1/3 feet you suggested.
> 
> Dan


Length, yes. But he said width.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Length, yes. But he said width.


I understand that but wasn't the question what object could he modeled.
He could model the width, but not the length. So how can you answer that question. You couldn't model the field on a scale of the dimensions in the OP in N gauge..

Dan


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

So your going to have a train go through the football stadium ?! Thats a good defensive line !


----------

